

How the NY Times Ripped Off My Blog Post - besvinick
http://ventureminded.me/post/7758877164/thank-you-ny-times

======
wccrawford
I don't see this as any kind of proof whatsoever. 2 people -can- have the same
idea, especially when they're both inspired by the same event. Google+'s
launch obviously inspired both of them to have the same idea.

